# Insulin Temperature during shipping



## widehips71 (Feb 2, 2017)

Can an international pharmacy ship insulin while maintaining its viability? My understanding is it requires refrigeration throughout its life span until time to use it and then it's only good for 28 days. I don't want to order something that wouldn't be good by the time I get it.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 2, 2017)

I was under the impression that it needed refrigeration after it was mixed with bac water, or whatever one uses.


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 2, 2017)

Ahh gotcha. I guess that makes sense. That's why they pay you the big bucks, stone


----------



## stonetag (Feb 2, 2017)

Fuk! Sorry wide, thought you meant GH. Getting old.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 2, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> Ahh gotcha. I guess that makes sense. That's why they pay you the big bucks, stone


Jesus, I looked right at "insulin"....lol yeah the big bucks!


----------



## Lilo (Feb 2, 2017)

Temp controlled transport of foodstuff, drugs and so on has been around for a while. Shipping prices are sky high though, and there's always a risk of damaging goods by not keeping temp within range upon manipulation.


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 2, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Fuk! Sorry wide, thought you meant GH. Getting old.



Lol dammit man


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 3, 2017)

It's winter. Probably going to be find. However - I won't buy it international just to reduce temp abuse.


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 3, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's winter. Probably going to be find. However - I won't buy it international just to reduce temp abuse.



The risk becomes reduced effectiveness, yes?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 3, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> The risk becomes reduced effectiveness, yes?



Yeah.  Google the pamphlet insert on the product you are shopping for. It will have handling instructions there. Just do your best to adhere to those.


----------

